# How to set up daily call and access Tivo via internet?



## Restorer (Jan 6, 2002)

Right, now I've got the router thing sorted can someone please point me to how I can set up my daily call over the internet and access Tivo via the internet?


----------



## chrisd (Oct 24, 2003)

1. Buy a cachecard
2. Install cachecard http://www.steveconrad.co.uk/tivo/cachecard.html
3. Install tivoweb while you are at it http://www.steveconrad.co.uk/tivo/airnet2.html
4. sorted :up:


----------



## Restorer (Jan 6, 2002)

Yeah I've had all this for a while - it's what do I do next? I can't find a guide to setting up internet calls and accessing Tivo from another PC.


----------



## chrisd (Oct 24, 2003)

did you read the links I gave??

http://www.steveconrad.co.uk/tivo/cachecard.html -

"Part 5 : Setting up Network Information.
Now you have a chance to set up your networking information. If your Tivo already has network information such as from a previous install of Airnet or Turbonet, then this information will be retained. If, however, this is a new install then simply enter the IP information that you want to set up for Tivo by choosing option 2 and entering your required details. If you want to make Tivo connect to get it's daily data from the Internet, then ensure option 4 is set to Network. "

tivoweb (http://www.steveconrad.co.uk/tivo/airnet2.html) is how you access TiVo from other PCs


----------



## Tivo_noob (Jan 28, 2006)

Also make sure your dialling prefix is on ,#401 in the phone setup options


----------



## Restorer (Jan 6, 2002)

chrisd said:


> did you read the links I gave??


No need to get shirty m8. Yes I read the links you gave!! Did you read my post?? As I said, I have this stuff already. My Tivo has been networked for some time (although only in the last few days via a router) and I have Tivoweb running.

What I don't understand - because I am pretty stupid when it comes to networking matters - is what I physically have to do get it to make daily calls and, if I am at a different computer, how to access the Tivo.


----------



## Nebulous (Nov 28, 2005)

Restorer said:


> ...please point me to how I can set up my daily call over the internet and access Tivo via the internet?


Telnet into your tivo and type:

nic_config_tivo

Option 4 allows you to select your daily call method. 

No idea about accessing it over the internet though. 

Good luck.


----------



## Restorer (Jan 6, 2002)

Thanks for that - thought it was probably something pretty simple I was missing.


----------



## Tivo_noob (Jan 28, 2006)

Nebulous said:


> Telnet into your tivo and type:
> 
> nic_config_tivo
> 
> ...


Do as he says then do what i said in above post ^^^^^^


----------



## Restorer (Jan 6, 2002)

Bingo - test call succeeded! Only difference is it's option 5 on mine (maybe cos its a terbonet card and not cachecard?).

Is there some way to control when these calls are made or is it just at the time stated in the Tivo settings menu? My PC is not on 24/7.


----------



## The Bear (Sep 19, 2006)

your router can stay on 24-7 without your PC being on. That's what your Tivo connects to the net through, not your PC (assuming you don't have a seperate modem).


----------



## The Bear (Sep 19, 2006)

oh and you can manually make a daily call via - messages & setup, phone connection. IIRC.


----------



## Restorer (Jan 6, 2002)

The Bear said:


> your router can stay on 24-7 without your PC being on. That's what your Tivo connects to the net through, not your PC (assuming you don't have a seperate modem).


Oh yeah  - told you I was pretty dumb in these matters.

Now I may be wrong, but I understand I should be able to connect to my Tivo from another computer via the internet (through Tivoweb I assume). Can anyone tell me how this is done?


----------



## Nebulous (Nov 28, 2005)

Restorer said:


> ... I understand I should be able to connect to my Tivo from another computer via the internet...


I have not done this myself, but since no one else has chipped in, I thought I'd tell you what I know ( not alot  ).

There are a number of threads about doing this, which I have been reading (thinking of doing this...maybe) and it is not for the faint hearted.

I may be wrong on some of this but here goes...

You have to know your external IP address, which unless you ISP gives you a fixed one (unlikely) then it will change periodically. You therefore have to register with an external web site that will keep a record of your IP address so that you can request its current value when you need to.

You then have to open up a port on your router to allow incomming requests to your Tivo. This port can be anything, but depending on where you are accessing it from (e.g. from work), the system administrator may only allow certain port numbers to have outgoing access.

If you get that working then you have to setup the same port on your Tivo to accept incomming connections on your select port number.

The other catch is you cannot actually test it from home unless your router has a special mode (unlikely) that allows loopback testing. You therefore have to go somewhere else with an internet connection, test it, and if need be come back home again to fix it if it didn't work 

Also you have to be carefull when opening up ports on you router, otherwise you could be letting hackers into your network.

Hmm... now I now why I have only been reading about this and not doing it 

Best of luck, you'll probably need it


----------



## Restorer (Jan 6, 2002)

And there's me thinking it would be as simple as typing in a few numbers lol. Although it would be rather cool to have, it doesn't seem worth the hassle. Maybe I'll give it a go one day when I'm feeling adventurous.

Anyway thanks to you and the others for getting my daily call set up.


----------



## thechachman (Nov 28, 2004)

I've got all three of ours accessible on my blackberry


----------



## Raisltin Majere (Mar 13, 2004)

Nebulous said:


> You have to know your external IP address, which unless you ISP gives you a fixed one (unlikely) then it will change periodically. You therefore have to register with an external web site that will keep a record of your IP address so that you can request its current value when you need to.


I use dyndns.org. My router has a page in it's config so tat I can enter my login details and it will update dyndns automatically.

Or give your ISP a call, some offer static addresses, but may charge.



Nebulous said:


> You then have to open up a port on your router to allow incomming requests to your Tivo. This port can be anything, but depending on where you are accessing it from (e.g. from work), the system administrator may only allow certain port numbers to have outgoing access.


If this is the case, it's probably guaranteed that standard http ports will be okay (80 or 8080)



Nebulous said:


> If you get that working then you have to setup the same port on your Tivo to accept incomming connections on your select port number.


You do this in the tivoweb.cfg file, just set it the same as the one you've set on your router.



Nebulous said:


> The other catch is you cannot actually test it from home unless your router has a special mode (unlikely) that allows loopback testing. You therefore have to go somewhere else with an internet connection, test it, and if need be come back home again to fix it if it didn't work


I don't think it's that unlikely. I was suprised when i first heard this as I had been doing it for a while (using a netgear router).



Nebulous said:


> Also you have to be carefull when opening up ports on you router, otherwise you could be letting hackers into your network.
> 
> Hmm... now I now why I have only been reading about this and not doing it
> 
> Best of luck, you'll probably need it


If I can manage it, anyone can


----------



## The Bear (Sep 19, 2006)

I'm still struggling to get this to work with my Netgear router and wireless setup. I must be doing something unbelievably simple that's wrong somehow, or my port is not happy with it.


----------



## Raisltin Majere (Mar 13, 2004)

The Bear said:


> I'm still struggling to get this to work with my Netgear router and wireless setup. I must be doing something unbelievably simple that's wrong somehow, or my port is not happy with it.


Which bit are you struggling with?


----------



## The Bear (Sep 19, 2006)

Port forwarding and what IPs to put in what boxes in my router's settings.


----------



## Raisltin Majere (Mar 13, 2004)

this is what i have


----------



## KiNeL (Feb 6, 2006)

Tivo_noob said:


> Also make sure your dialling prefix is on ,#401 in the phone setup options


You don't need this if you choose Network calling when you install the Cachecard or Turbonet drivers.


----------



## Restorer (Jan 6, 2002)

Raisltin Majere said:


> I use dyndns.org. My router has a page in it's config so tat I can enter my login details and it will update dyndns automatically.


Trying to set up dyndns.org I get the message it cannot find a hostname and I will have to enter it manually. What would hostname be refererring to?


----------



## chrisd (Oct 24, 2003)

If you get that error when setting up the dynamic dns host initially, where you have the options Hostnames, IP Address, Enable Wildcard, Mail Exchanger, then you need to enter a name in the Hostname field (any name, whatever you want it to be called), and then choose any of the extensions from the pulldown box next to it.

Your IP address should already be in there, automatically detected.


Once thats all setup, from now on, you can enter the name that you put in for the hostname, eg "restorer.homedyns.org", which (once you have setup port forwarding on your router), will then take you to tivoweb. 

This obviously makes life a hell of a lot easier than having to type in whatever your current IP address is everytime.


----------



## Restorer (Jan 6, 2002)

Ok I got setup of DynDNS Updater sorted and I thought i did the port forwarding thing but when I type in the hostname now I just get the router start page.

I guess I didn't get the port forwarding right? This is what I did on the Sky router (Netgear DG834GT):

1. Went to Dynamic DNS
2. Chose DynDNS.org, entered hostname, username and password. Ticked Wildcards.
3. Went to Firewall Rules
4. Under Inbound Services clicked Add.
5. Chose HTTP (TCP:80) from the dropdown.
6. For Action, chose "Always Allow".
7. In Send to Lan Server entered Tivo's IP.
8. Checked with tivoweb.cfg it already said port:80.

Must have done something wrong here. Anyone see what?


----------



## thechachman (Nov 28, 2004)

Does one need to commit/reboot the router to kick the port fwding off perhaps?


----------



## Restorer (Jan 6, 2002)

After reboot I just get the Cannot Find Server/Page Cannot be displayed. Grrrrr.


----------



## Restorer (Jan 6, 2002)

Went through all the steps again and this time success! Thanks to all. Got there in the end.


----------



## The Bear (Sep 19, 2006)

I have the same router and it also didn't work at first with the correct settings as you have them above.

I think rebooting the Tivo and restarting Tivoweb must have done it in the end, because I never rebooted the router.


----------



## Restorer (Jan 6, 2002)

Glad to hear we're both fixed up now.


----------

